# July Till Oct..



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

i will be in dresden from July till Oct before i return home for a 4 weeks break then return back to Dresden again...

What sort of clothes should i pack for the July to Oct timeframe???

i know winter is just breaking.. and summer would be in full swing in july..

Should i pack my trenchcoat along for this trip or is it a bit extreme???

I am currently living in Singapore and Winters i luv it.. and have been thru winter in Northen Japan Hokkaido for a month in Dec...


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

You won't need your trenchcoat if you are just staying to Oct. Probably just a decent warm jacket would be enough till then. Oct has been reasonably good in the last few years. The average temps in Dresden go from about 24c day/13c overnight in July to around 13c/5c in October.
You will need the trenchcoat when you come back though!


----------



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

James3214, sure thanks....

when i return in Nov , my family will be going along with me and staying till the following year July... looks like Winter packing to be done.. while the normal summer/spring clothing will be by sea freight to arrive


----------

